# It's On! BaileyFest 2016



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Sponsored by Oskar Blues and Jackson Kayak and with guaranteed flows from Denver Water, *BaileyFest is back in business!* Colorado Whitewater has stepped up and taken over BaileyFest, with the help from Ian Foley.

*Camping:* The Berger property where it has been in years past (GPS coordinates 39.388017, -105.439813).

*Takeout party:* Will be at Pine Valley Ranch Open Space ranch (Bailey Run takeout) from 3-6 PM on Sat Aug 13th.

*Cost:* $40 Cash Only. This includes beer, food at the takeout party, riverside camping and entry into a raffle to win a free Jackson boat!

Per the landowners request, please leave dogs at home. Anyone showing up to the campsite with dogs will be turned away.

Also, while Bailey is really high quality IV+/V- paddling, Foxton (III-IV) will also have water and be close by as well as Waterton Canyon (class III) and Deckers (class II/III).

*Please Note:
*
There will be no food trucks this year at the campsite. Plan accordingly.
Again NO DOGS. The landowner has been fantastic to us, but this is his one rule and we have to stick by it or risk losing this spot in future years.

For any questions or to volunteer, please contact Pete Bellande at [email protected].

More details will be available at Colorado Whitewater - BaileyFest 2016

_Photo: Daniel Lundberg styling SuperMax on Bailey_


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Turn on the tunnel! Big thanks to Pete and CW for taking on Bailey Fest and keeping it going.


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Look forward to seeing everyone in a few days! Some things to remember:

Key details to remember for BaileyFest:
-No dogs!!! (its one of the few rules the landowner has and we need to respect it). Anyone with a dog will be turned away. No exceptions.
-$40 cash for entrance to campsite
-Takeout party will be at Pine Valley Ranch (Bailey Takeout at Jeffco Open Space ) from 3-6. 
-To get to campsite, drive 3.4 miles downstream from 285 on Wellington Lake Rd. and take a left at the kayak paddle.

Big thanks to Oskar Blues and Jackson Kayak for sponsoring!


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey folks, a few last minute details:
-We have volunteers who want to cook for you! So the takeout party will have brats with veggie options and quite a few appetizer type stuff as well. Super grateful for this!
-There will be *some* shuttle assist from the takeout party back to the campground, but please try to set your own shuttle, if possible. We just don't have close to enough for everyone.
-I anticipate that the unpleasant Four Falls landowners will be around. (For those who don't know, they claimed to own the land we use to scout/portage this drop and harassed us relentlessly until Ian Foley pulled a superhero move by finding an old railroad easement proving that the land next to the river is public.) If they give you a hard time, please respectfully and politely tell them that you are on clearly marked BLM Land. Don't venture away from the river outside of the railroad grade, try to pee in the river and do not trespass on any private property between the festival site and Four Falls.
-There is decent cell reception at the festival location (at least for Verizon)
-Lastly, and just to drive it home, no fires, no dogs, $40, festival location is 3.4 mi downstream of 285 on Wellington Lake Rd. on left (marked by old kayak paddle).

The Tunnel will be turned on to 350cfs in about an hour through Sunday! Come get some!


----------

